# 2013 Ram Cummins Diesel



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just noticed on the Ram website today that the 2013 Ram Cummins diesel will have 385hp and 850 pound feet of torque. The race for the most powerful diesel pickup continues.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

And Requires Hippy Juice


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

danny285 said:


> And Requires Hippy Juice


No different than the others that have for years.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

and there is a 3500 version rated to tow 30,000#


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I really hated getting that e-mail from the Ram web site.... More HP, more payload, a different air intake system, a better radio interface, and a much improved vehicle information screen. But now with DEF. Serves me right for not just hitting "delete".


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

double d said:


> Just noticed on the Ram website today that the 2013 Ram Cummins diesel will have 385hp and 850 pound feet of torque. The race for the most powerful diesel pickup continues.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

It's nice to drive your ford and wave as you go around them is'nt it.


----------

